# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  1с 7.7 + Telegram

## SofRonWolF

Может кто занимался вопросом как отправить боту сообщение
Если подключить прокси в браузере, то запрос вида:
 https://api.telegram.org/bot<токен>/sendMessage?chat_id=<id>&text=Hello
вполне жизнеспособный
Но если отключить прокси и вернуться в Россию, то тогда все горит огнем
Как все это перенести в 1с?
Как, где и главное какой прокси указывать?

----------


## Go1den

Функция ВключитьБота()
	Попытка
	xmlHttp = CreateObject("MSXML2.ServerXMLHTTP.6.0");
	xmlhttp.setTimeouts(60000, 60000, 60000, 60000);
	xmlhttp.setOption(2, 13056);
	Если ПроксиГалка = 0 Тогда
		xmlhttp.setProxy(1);
	Иначе
		xmlhttp.setProxy(2, СокрЛП(ПроксиАдрес),"");
	КонецЕсли;	
	URL = TeleURL + СокрЛП(БотАПИ) + "/getMe";
	//URL = TeleURL + СокрЛП(БотАПИ) + "/SendMessage?chat_id=271541310&text=Проверк  1";
	xmlHttp.open("POST", URL, 0);
	Если ПроксиГалка = 1 Тогда
		xmlhttp.setProxyCredentials(СокрЛП(Прок  иИмя), СокрЛП(ПроксиПароль));
	КонецЕсли;
	xmlHttp.Send();
	Ответ = xmlHttp.ResponseText();
	Сообщить("Ответ: " + Ответ + " Статус: " + xmlHttp.Status);
	Исключение
		Сообщить("Ошибка подключения к серверу: " + ОписаниеОшибки());
	КонецПопытки;
КонецФункции

----------

